# Batterie se décharge sur secteur ???



## selujuntu (21 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour,

Alors voila j'ai un problème avec mes macbook pro 15"(un de fin 2009 et l'autre de fin 2011).
Lorsque que je vais sur bootcamp et que je joue à mon jeu (en l'occurrence AION) mon mac se décharge.

En gros aucun problème pendant une heure environ puis il se met a se décharger mais de maniere trés lente genre au bout de 3/4 h j'était à 74% avec le magsafe branché ?

Pouvez vous m'expliquer ce mystère ?
C'est en train de me bouffer ma batterie a petit feu, j'ai encore perdu en capacité.
Help me.


----------



## subsole (21 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour,
J'imagine (je ne suis pas gamer) que la consommation est plus élevée que ce que le chargeur peut fournir pour faire tourner  bootcamp+Window+AION *et* charger la batterie en même temps.
C'est le chargeur d'origine livré avec le Mac ?


----------



## selujuntu (21 Septembre 2012)

Oui tout est officiel.
Ce que je ne comprends pas c'est pourquoi elle se décharge.
Je ne vois pas en quoi mon mac ne peut accepter bootcamp en utilisation. 
Si j'enleve la batterie de n'importe quel ordinateur au monde et que je l'utilise a fond de ces capacités (ce qui est loin d'être mon cas) il ne se coupera pas alors pourquoi ?
Surtout que je lui demande pas de charger la batterie elle est deja a fond, il devrait utilisé que le chargeur mais ne le fait pas j'ai pus l'impression qu'il fait un mix des 2...


----------



## subsole (21 Septembre 2012)

selujuntu a dit:


> Oui tout est officiel.
> Ce que je ne comprends pas c'est pourquoi elle se décharge.
> Je ne vois pas en quoi mon mac ne peut accepter bootcamp en utilisation.
> Si j'enleve la batterie de n'importe quel ordinateur au monde et que je l'utilise a fond de ces capacités (ce qui est loin d'être mon cas) il ne se coupera pas alors pourquoi ?
> Surtout que je lui demande pas de charger la batterie elle est deja a fond, il devrait utilisé que le chargeur mais ne le fait pas j'ai pus l'impression qu'il fait un mix des 2...



Si c'est le chargeur officiel, il est probablement défectueux.


----------



## selujuntu (21 Septembre 2012)

Ca m'arrive avec mes 2 macbook pro avec les 2 chargeurs différents officiel donc ca ne viens pas de ca surtout qu'aucun problème sous OSX.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (21 Septembre 2012)

Non, le problème est connu. C'est pour ça que je n'ai pas gardé mon MacBook Pro 15,4 pouces 2011. Quand on tire dedans, l'adaptateur 85 Watts n'est pas assez puissant... Pour le 2009, je ne me suiviens pas vu que je n'ai pas joué beaucoup à l'époque mais il me semble aussi que la batterie se déchargeait lors de lourdes tâches CPU+GPU.


----------



## selujuntu (21 Septembre 2012)

Alors ce problème est connu que sur les macbook pro 2011 ?
Vous pensez qu'un tour au sav peux faire quelque chose ?
Sinon quoi faire ?
Merci

PS: j'ai rien trouver comme autre témoignage sur internet mais si vous avez des liens que je reagrde de plus prés.
PS2: Et sur le retina/air ca se passe comment quand tu tire dedans ?
Merci


----------



## subsole (21 Septembre 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Non, le problème est connu. C'est pour ça que je n'ai pas gardé mon MacBook Pro 15,4 pouces 2011. Quand on tire dedans, l'adaptateur 85 Watts n'est pas assez puissant... Pour le 2009, je ne me suiviens pas vu que je n'ai pas joué beaucoup à l'époque mais il me semble aussi que la batterie se déchargeait lors de lourdes tâches CPU+GPU.



:rose: Bon, j'ai la mémoire qui flanche :rateau: ............. me reste plus qu'à bouffer du  mochi* .


----------



## kaos (21 Septembre 2012)

Chelou ce truc , j'en avais jamais entendu parler ! alors certains peuvent tomber en rade de batterie alors qu'ils sont branchés ? génial


----------



## Pascal_TTH (21 Septembre 2012)

Il y a masse de témoignages dans ce forum (et sur les forums US) sur la batterie des MacBook Pro 15,4 qui se décharge. Ne comptez pas sur moi pour faire une recherche à votre place, il faut relire des topics de 2011 genre un mois après le lancement. Il y a au moins un topic qui parle du problème avec Starcraft 2 et j'ai posté dedans. Le SAV ne peut rien faire, ces Mac consomment jusqu'à 95 Watts, le MagSafe 2 fait 85 Watts.

Il n'y a pas de problèmes avec les MacBook Pro 15,4 2010 et 2012.


----------



## kaos (21 Septembre 2012)

N'ayant jamais eu de 15" je ne traine pas sur ces fils , il est donc logique que je sois passé a coté , c'est un peu abusé ce délire de puissance quand méme ...

Thx Pascal


----------



## Pascal_TTH (21 Septembre 2012)

A défaut de topic : http://www.notebookcheck.net/Review-Apple-MacBook-Pro-15-Late-2011-2-4-GHz-6770M-glare.66918.0.html

The power adapter with a specified wattage of 85 Watt is clearly overstrained in our load test. 

Current consumption :
Off / Standby :	 0 / 0,3 Watt
Idle	: 8.1 / 14 / 24.4 Watt
Load	: 70 / 89.2 Watt
Key: min: , med: , max:


C'est digne des premiers portables avec les Pentium 4m... :rateau:


----------



## selujuntu (22 Septembre 2012)

Donc pas de problème sur les retina ?
Je vais l'envoyer en SAV je crois car pour un joujou a plus de 2000 euros, ca pique un peu.


----------



## snark (14 Février 2013)

selujuntu a dit:


> Donc pas de problème sur les retina ?
> Je vais l'envoyer en SAV je crois car pour un joujou a plus de 2000 euros, ca pique un peu.



J'ai le même problème sur un MBP retina sous bootcamp avec windows 8, cela viens du MBP ou du chargeur? Des pistes. Merci


----------



## lastnero (15 Février 2013)

Ca veint des deux apparement ^^
L'ordi consomme plus que ce que le chargeur ne peut fournir.

Mais je me demande comment ca doit se passer si on enléve la batterie ? (le mac se couperait ? pourtant il est quand meme alimenté, la conso max serait-elle bridée a celle du chargeur ?)


----------



## listeo (1 Mars 2013)

lastnero a dit:


> Mais je me demande comment ca doit se passer si on enléve la batterie ?



Et bien sans batterie le Mac bride ses perfs de manière drastique, voir ici.


----------



## kaos (1 Mars 2013)

Les gros C*** , c'est nul de faire ça ...


----------



## Syris (22 Janvier 2018)

J'ai exactement le même problème sur MBP touch bar 15 pouces et, ce qui m'embête, c'est que c'est apparu subitement. 

L'ordi n'a que 3 mois environ. Au début, je jouais à GTA5 sur boot camp et l'ordi encaissait nickel. La batterie restait à 100%. 

Depuis, j'ai une consommation lente de la batterie des que je suis en jeu. Je suis obligé de faire des pauses régulières pour qu'elle se recharge, au cours desquelles j'eteins carrément la machine. 

C'est un MBP TB 15 pouces avec 1Go de SSD et la carte graphique dédiée à 4 Go. La machine vaut près de 3.800 boules sur l'Apple store, ca me troue totalement de ne pas pouvoir jouer normalement dessus !

Vous me conseillez quoi ? Je suis encore sous garantie jsq fin janvier et j'ai souscris AppleCare + des que j'ai vu que ma touche shift commençait (déjà) a ne pas réagir de manière aléatoire. 

C'est plus ce que c'était...


----------



## robin68 (22 Janvier 2018)

Syris a dit:


> J'ai exactement le même problème sur MBP touch bar 15 pouces et, ce qui m'embête, c'est que c'est apparu subitement.
> 
> L'ordi n'a que 3 mois environ. Au début, je jouais à GTA5 sur boot camp et l'ordi encaissait nickel. La batterie restait à 100%.
> 
> ...



Bonjour,

J’ai le même phénomène sur un Touch Bar (config en signature). GTA 5 décharge mon ordi alors qu’il est branché.
J’en suis venu à monter un PC Gamer en plus du MBP pour plusieurs raison:
Ce phénomène de décharge fait chauffer mon Mac, plus que la chaleur normale dégagée en jeux, ce que je trouve assez aberrant, en plus GTA 5 est le seul jeu qui arrive à décharger le MBP mais aussi puisque les performances sont bien meilleurs sur un PC dédié au jeu.

A noter aussi que les MBP ne sont pas destinés à jouer, les développeurs ne prennent donc pas la peine d’optimiser leurs jeux pour les composants des MBP, en particulier la carte graphique.


----------



## Syris (23 Janvier 2018)

C'est bizarre que je n'ai pas remarqué ça avant quand même. J'ai fait une session de jeu conséquente cet automne et je ne crois pas avoir jamais constaté de diminution de batterie sur bootcamp + GTA + secteur. 

Tu crois que ce problème a pu s'aggraver avec le temps ?

Tu penses que ça peut nuire au mac d'insister et de jouer quand même à GTA ?

Je ne vois pas ta config dans ta signature. En fait je ne vois pas du tout ta signature.


----------



## robin68 (23 Janvier 2018)

Syris a dit:


> C'est bizarre que je n'ai pas remarqué ça avant quand même. J'ai fait une session de jeu conséquente cet automne et je ne crois pas avoir jamais constaté de diminution de batterie sur bootcamp + GTA + secteur.
> 
> Tu crois que ce problème a pu s'aggraver avec le temps ?
> 
> ...



Je ne pense pas que le problème ait pu s’aggraver avec le temps, puisque j’avais moi-même le phénomène dès la deuxième semaine.

La décharge pendant une partie ne peut pas nuire à l’ordinateur, ce qui va nuire à ton Mac c’est la chaleur générée par les composants, mais c’est un autre débat, on ne peut rien faire pour ça, Apple faisant le choix d’un design ultra mince, au détriment de l’évacuation de chaleur

Pour voir les signatures, il faut être sur la version ordinateur du site, sur un iPhone/iPad on ne la voit pas


----------



## Syris (25 Janvier 2018)

OK merci de ta réponse. On a en effet quasiment la même config, sauf que moi c'est Radeon 460 + 1 Go de SSD.

En tous cas ça me paraît dingue que j'ai pu jouer fin octobre sans pb à GTA sur Boot Camp, et que je n'ai remarqué la décharge de batterie que cette semaine.

J'ai même fait une session via Steam fin décembre, toujours sur GTA, sans constater de pb.

Cette semaine, j'ai dû bidouiller les fichiers du jeu pour installer une version "boîte" et jouer sur mon compte classique (pas le compte Steam), et c'est depuis ce moment là que l'ordi tire sur la batterie IG.

Comme si, en fonction de l'installation, des mises à jour diverses, de l'optimisation du jeu en somme, ça faisait varier la consommation d'énergie...


----------

